

African Drummers Invented an Internet - gluejar
http://go-to-hellman.blogspot.com/2013/03/african-drummers-invented-internet.html

======
rdhyee
Choice quote from article: "So the drum languages seem to put importance on
uniquely identifying individuals, something that our Internet is just starting
to figure out. (See ORCID.) Reputation of individuals was important; I wonder
if creators of particularly compelling drum poems were identified by custom,
as we're starting to learn how to do with Attribution licenses."

